# Safe essential oils



## rjalex (Oct 20, 2013)

I've finished reading S.Miller Cavitch "The Soap Companion" and would like to try out some of her suggested fragrances but I'm worried a lot of those essential oils could cause photosensitivity (I think all citrus oils) and/or sensitization to atopic skins.

Is there a list of oils sorted by how generally safe they are ? Thanks


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2013)

Tea Tree and lavender are usually considered safe, but many essential oils are safe to use for most individuals. Citrus essential oils are pretty safe to use in soap because you rinse it off. However citrus e.o.s are notorious for fading, they need an anchor such as litsea cubeba e.o.  Always check any essential oil and post the warning that goes with it on your labels. Some oils are not safe for epileptics, people with high blood pressure, individuals who are pregnant etc. Check out any essential oil before using. I suggest you start a journal entry with information about each oil you use.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2013)

Cinnamon is also a photosensitizer and it is a skin sensitizer as well...  Look them up and look at their contraindicators...


----------



## rjalex (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------

